
Microsoft Needs to Check Itself  - evo_9
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2385972,00.asp
======
FameofLight
The author seem complete asshole to me. I don't think , he thinks about
anything he write. You can see his other article the kind of bias he has in
mind. ( I completely understand some bias , but this level is insane ) . No
credibility.

